# bridle rigging



## catalac (Jan 13, 2010)

i have done a search on here and have found limited posts/replies on bridal rigging. some people feel that its a waste of energy but i think i may give it a shot this year. i plan on using small diameter braided line and the smallest bait needle possible. i feel that i will do less harm to the baits than i would by running a 9/0 hook through them, also i would be able to hook them in less vital spots. i really like the idea of doing this while floating my baits down stream, any advice, thoughts, experiences, would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I've seen salt water bridles where they used a crochet needle to pull a rubber band through the nostril holes. Then slip the rubber band loops through the hook eye and feed the hook through the loops like a polamar.

I have debated trying this on live shad since they seem to die quickly on a hook.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

I usually hook my baits thru the bottom of the lip up thru 1 of the nostrils and they stay nice and lively. Bridle rigging seems like a huge pain in the butt.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I hook my shad in the back with a 8/0 circle hook and never have a problem with them dying...I am also not casting them but simply just dropping them straight down when drifting.

Bridle rigging can be very effective though from what I have seen on fishing shows as well as when I did some saltwater fishing. However I agree with Joey that it seems like a huge pain in the butt.


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

i hook them through the back no problems at all as long as you dont hit the spine


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

hookem thru the eyes!


----------

